# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Looking for koi swordtail

## SwordZ

Anyone knows where to get them ?

----------


## mictok

Sea view and C328 have.

----------


## SwordZ

May I know their prices?

----------


## stormhawk

Saw some at Qian Hu FF earlier today, did not see the price.

----------

